# A Few Acquiisitions



## IanG (Dec 21, 2016)

In the last year or so I've done quite well with Ebay purchases.

The highlights are the 120mm f6,8 CP Goerz, Berlin, Dagor in a tiny Compoud shutter made around 1913, so one of the very last small Compounds which were replaced by Compurs. It's almost NOS -new old stock - as the lens and shutter had never been mounted on a lens board/camera, the shutter is remarkably accurate.







I should add the lens has excellent contrast almost as good a modern coated lenses.

Next was a 12"x10" camera, it looked far worse than reality the bellows has come apart and had mould due to damp storage, and a brass piece that secured the front standard was missing, took 5 minutes to make a replacement 






My assistant thinks it's his camera, it's sat on a Gandolfi tripod.  I bought this camera from the original owners grandson, his father had also used the camera and the family business, portraits, weddings, some commercial as well as camera shop still continues.

And then there's the very early half plate Gandolfi camera  . . . . . . . 





A real bargain £30 ($40), there's a tripod which I've restored but needs re-painting, there was a lens and lens board but all for display. The lens board was very crude and didn't remotely match, the Steinheil lens is useless optically beyond salvage and the shutter had no shutter blades.

Really just needs new bellows, so back of the queue as I've at least 10 sets to make first .

Ian


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice collection...  how much does a used Dalmatian go for on eBay now?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2016)

That shutter on the top: I saw one almost exactly like it yesterday on an old Bush Pressman, wearing Tower (sears) dress.


----------

